# Moderlieschen weg



## harryw (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben vergangenen Samstag 8 __ Moderlieschen für unseren Teich gekauft und gleich eingesetzt. Sie sind sofort abgetaucht und wurden seither - inzwischen ist es 6 Tage her - nicht mehr gesehen. Der Teich hat ca. 40 qm Fläche und 1.1 m Tiefe  an der tiefsten Stelle. Ins Wasser sieht man ca. 50 cm tief hinein, und in der sichtbaren Tiefe habe ich nie ein Moderlieschen gesehen - und ich schaue mehrmals täglich nach.
Ich habe ja schon gelesen, dass die nach dem Einsetzen erst mal eine Weile abtauchen - aber so lange? Soll ich mir Sorgen machen?
Der Teich ist relativ neu, vergangenen Spätherbst mit Wasser befüllt, und seit März nach und nach mit Pflanzen besetzt.

Vielen Dank
Harry


----------



## baddie (18. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen weg*

Nur Geduld.

Ich hatte schonmal den Fall das ich im Frühsommer nen Fisch eingestezt habe und ihn dann in DEM Jahr nicht mehr gesehen habe. Im Jahr drauf schwamm er dann auf einmal in der grossen Gruppe mit.


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen weg*

Harry,
die werden sich erst mal verstecken.
Wenn der Teich dann klarer wird, kannst du sie sicher wieder beobachten.


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen weg*

Ich habe vor einer Woche 24 Moderlieschen eingesetzt, sie sind auch erstmal sehr tief abgetaucht, aber am nächsten Tag sah ich sie schon in ca. 80 cm Tiefe. Inzwischen sind sie mal zu sehen, mal auch nicht, selten aber höher als 40 cm von der Wasseroberfläche.
Ich sehe sie auch nur bei einem bestimmten Winkel . Anfangs schwamm sie alle im Schwarm, inzwischen sehe ich mal an dieser Seerose einige, mal an einer anderen.
Manchmal muß man ganz schön lange warten, ehe man sie überhaupt sieht. Also Sorgen würde ich mir jetzt keine machen, einfach mal weiter abwarten.


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen weg*

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit heute auch stolze Besitzerin eines kleinen Schwarmes von Moderlieschen.
Aber meine scheinen von der mutigen Sorte zu sein. Seit dem Einsetzen schwimmen sie wacker zusammen an der Oberfläche und versuchen, etwas Fressbares zu finden...naja, vielleicht sind sie ja auch einfach nur hungrig

Gerade ist mir noch ein anderer Grund für das mutige Verhalten eingefallen. Mein Neuzugang besteht aus erwachsenen Moderlieschen, sprich: sie sind ungef. 8cm groß. Wahrscheinlich sind Jungfische einfach - aus nachvollziehbarem Grund - vorsichtiger als erwachsene Fische. 
petra


----------



## schluffi (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen weg*

Hallo liebe Lieschenfans
Auch bei mir im Teich leben viiiiieeeele Lieschen. Letzten Mai habe ich mit einem Schwarm von 25 Stück begonnen und innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen waren bereits mehrere Herren am Stängeln ... kurz darauf hatte ich viele, viele und noch mehr Babys (ich würde sagen Tausende). Da der Teich noch recht neu war, hatten sich wohl noch wenige Fressfeinde eingefunden. die __ Libellen hatten den Teich ja auch erst neu entdeckt, __ Molche gab es noch nicht. 

Aber scheu waren eigentlich nur die Grossen (und auch die nicht besonders) Vor allem die Kleinen kommen sofort, sobald man Hände oder Füsse ins Wasser steckt sind viele Lieschen da und knabbern ganz zart die Haut an, es kitzelt. Stellt man sich im Schwimmteil ins Wasser, sind nach kurzer Zeit Hunderte um einen rum - und stubsen.
Beim Keschern von Algen (grmpf) muss ich höllisch aufpassen keine Lieschen zu "entsorgen".

Auf jeden Fall macht das Beobachten viel Spass  ... und sie Stängeln schon wieder!

Liebe Grüsse
Barbara


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen weg*

Hallo Harry,

mach Dir keine Sorgen, bei 40 m² kann man 8 Moderlieschen schon mal übersehen....

Aber bitte korrigiere mal Dein Profil. Die Teichmaße passen nicht zu Deinen Angaben hier im Beitrag.


----------



## harryw (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen weg*

Danke an alle, dann werde ich mich also noch gedulden. Wäre natürlich schön, wenn sie sich auch bald vermehren würden. 

@Christine: Meine Profilangabe von 30 qm stimmt für die reine Wasserfläche schon, 40 qm ist die Gesamtfläche inclusive Sumpfzonen und Randbereich.

Grüße 
Harry


----------



## harryw (23. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen weg*

So, seit heute lassen sie sich endlich sehen!


----------

